# 1st time Poster, Long time reader!!



## jcboof (Apr 9, 2006)

Hello, This is my first post on Archerytalk.com. I've been surfing this site for about a year now and I'm finally a member!

Just wanted to say hi!!


----------



## B.A.W. ARCHER (Jan 8, 2006)

*Welcome*

WELCOME TO ARCHERY TALK. YOU WILL DEFINITLY LIKE IT HERE. ALL OF THE MEMBERS ARE KNOWLEDGEABLE AND VERY FRIENDLY TO DEAL WITH. SO WITH OUT FURTHER ADO ,ALLOW ME TO BE THE FRIST TO BUY YOU A DRINK:darkbeer:


----------



## kpsingleton (Feb 26, 2006)

Welcome. I too was a long time reader but hardly ever joined sites. You will love it here.


----------



## Daniel BOOM (Dec 19, 2005)

Welcome brother.


----------



## cgbowhunter (Dec 2, 2004)

Welcome to your new addiction.:darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Jesse. Good to see you've decided to get in and post away.  I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome to AT. Lots of good people and good advice.


----------

